# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Fear of sex/men

## Chloe

Anyone ?? Or just me  ::(:

----------


## meeps

Is there a reason for your fears?

----------


## Chloe

nope never had any bad experiences, i didn't like men when i was little but there was no chance of abuse or any incidents it was completly unfounded  ::\:

----------


## WintersTale

I have a fear of women, sexually. So I can sort of understand this. 

I'm trying to work on it in therapy, however.

----------


## Chloe

thanks for replying has therapy helped any ?? im going to meet a counselor on Tuesday but i don't know if it'll help or not  ::\:

----------


## Rawr

I'm more anxious around men as well. I like to have my step-father or whoever I'm dating with me everywhere I go so I feel protected from other men. I've had a past of escaping rape so yeah.

----------


## Chloe

It's different for me I generally panic more when I'm with my boyfriend but at the same time I feel completely safe and when I'm not with him I have this huge pressure not to panic in front of my family, they've never seen my panic yet (even if I've panicked cause of something with Matty and they've walked in 5 minutes later)

----------


## Rawr

> It's different for me I generally panic more when I'm with my boyfriend but at the same time I feel completely safe and when I'm not with him I have this huge pressure not to panic in front of my family, they've never seen my panic yet (even if I've panicked cause of something with Matty and they've walked in 5 minutes later)



I forgot to mention that in relationships I get very anxious but it has nothing really to do with gender. It has to do with the fact that I'm an introvert & most boyfriends are like pets. They need lots of attention or else they bug the heck out of you haha.

Heck to be honest I get anxious with women too cause I'm scared they're putting on a show in front of me then judging me in the back of their minds.

----------


## Chloe

I don't mind it when boys want attention because generally I'm the same haha 
Oh no if I think a girl is judging me I get really pissed off and just ignore her if I know she's judging me (eg mucky looks) I tend to say something I hate it when people judge or look down on me cause they think I'm little miss perfectionist with the still together happy family and the college work and being a "teachers pet" grr getting annoyed now just thinking haha it's just no matter how good someone's life is they're probably still got parents who couldn't give two fucks what they do as long as they get good grades and are polite and prim looking to everyone else and there's probably a ton of other issues that they have which are hidden away for no one else to know about

----------


## Rawr

> I don't mind it when boys want attention because generally I'm the same haha 
> Oh no if I think a girl is judging me I get really pissed off and just ignore her if I know she's judging me (eg mucky looks) I tend to say something I hate it when people judge or look down on me cause they think I'm little miss perfectionist with the still together happy family and the college work and being a "teachers pet" grr getting annoyed now just thinking haha it's just no matter how good someone's life is they're probably still got parents who couldn't give two fucks what they do as long as they get good grades and are polite and prim looking to everyone else and there's probably a ton of other issues that they have which are hidden away for no one else to know about



Pretty much! There's this one girl I know that's like perfect to me but she's so miserable. :/

lol nobody thinks I'm perfect & I know I'm not. I embrace being imperfect & crack jokes about it.  ::):

----------


## Chloe

well everyone thinks because im taking notes asking questions and getting assignments in on time they all say im a perfectionist and a teachers pet or nerd or whatever. im not my grades are average i do all that because im dyslexic and i have to try my hardest to get average, it annoys me when people say that though, my work has to be neat and set out in a certain wy for me to understand it i have to write down every sentence that goes on the board because it helps me learn it. i dont do it by choice i have to to get the grades

----------


## Rawr

> well everyone thinks because im taking notes asking questions and getting assignments in on time they all say im a perfectionist and a teachers pet or nerd or whatever. im not my grades are average i do all that because im dyslexic and i have to try my hardest to get average, it annoys me when people say that though, my work has to be neat and set out in a certain wy for me to understand it i have to write down every sentence that goes on the board because it helps me learn it. i dont do it by choice i have to to get the grades



Education is very much important so I don't see why it should matter to them. They're most likely just jealous. & being dyslexic you have to do those things to make it easier. I'm ADD so it was always hard for me to make good grades. I'd have to read the same stuff over & over for ages then go right back over em' right before a test. It's like my mind doesn't want to absorb any information that it doesn't want to.

----------


## Chloe

Haha don't see why anyone would be, what's ADD I've never heard of that do you mean ADHD ?? With me it's just writhing everything up, I ended up typing the who AQA science books (these revision guides) for chemistry biology and physics it's just how I learn

----------


## Rawr

> Haha don't see why anyone would be, what's ADD I've never heard of that do you mean ADHD ?? With me it's just writhing everything up, I ended up typing the who AQA science books (these revision guides) for chemistry biology and physics it's just how I learn



ADHD is *attention deficit hyperactivity disorder while ADD is Attention Deficit Disorder without the hyperactivity. I'm not hyper nor do I have problems being still so that's why I'm just ADD. It means I have a terrible problem with concentration more than average. I'll get these terrible headaches & get really frustrated.*

----------


## Chloe

That must have sucked at school if you physically couldn't have concentrated then  ::\:

----------


## Rawr

> That must have sucked at school if you physically couldn't have concentrated then



Yeah. One of the reasons other than bullying why I dropped out. I should have just told a doctor then & gotten medicine for it.

----------


## Chloe

well least youve got it diagnosed and everything it'll be easier to get the medicine for it, bullying makes everything ten times worse but funnily enough i wasn't getting bullied when my anxiety kicked off so thank god

----------


## Rawr

> well least youve got it diagnosed and everything it'll be easier to get the medicine for it, bullying makes everything ten times worse but funnily enough i wasn't getting bullied when my anxiety kicked off so thank god



Lucky. My anxiety stringed from bullying pretty much. I use to be pretty popular & outgoing. Then when I put on weight all my friends didn't like me anymore cause I wasn't skinny. Messed up right?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> Lucky. My anxiety stringed from bullying pretty much. I use to be pretty popular & outgoing. *Then when I put on weight all my friends didn't like me anymore cause I wasn't skinny.* Messed up right?



Fantastic "friends."  ::\: 

Better off without them.

----------


## Rawr

> Fantastic "friends." 
> 
> Better off without them.



For real lol. Like all the time I'll hear skinny girls with their skinny friends be like "Would you still like me if I was fat?" & they all go silent. Makes me want to just... Ugh. Act like I'm in Walking Dead on all them cunts haha.

----------


## Chloe

you should like people because of how big their hearts are not how little their waist size is thats just pathetic of them to leave you when you were being bullied so what if you gained a little weight just more of ya to love haha  ::):

----------


## Rawr

> you should like people because of how big their hearts are not how little their waist size is thats just pathetic of them to leave you when you were being bullied so what if you gained a little weight just more of ya to love haha



Exactly haha!

----------


## Chloe

Well more fool to then  ::):

----------


## Chloe

come again sorry ??

----------


## WintersTale

I agree that people shouldn't judge, based on waist size. I think everyone deserves to be loved.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk

----------

